# Why am I NOT having trouble with Lions "Homespun"?



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.

The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.

Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Not a thing!!! I love Lionbrand Homespun, too.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I've never had a problem with it. It is a little hard to frog,maybe that is what they mean. and I think you need a sharp needle.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Homespun yarn is one of my favorites, it does tend to split stitches as you're knitting so watch for that, and due to the texture it's sometimes hard to tell if you've dropped stitches so be careful, but otherwise I love it! the colors are great. Congrats on such a good deal.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I LOVE Homespun!! One of my favorites!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

i like LB's homespun and you got quite a bargain! yea!! good on you!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ha Ha! Be happy! So many people hate that yarn! 

I wouldn't bother doing moss stitch though - just garter. You'll never see the difference.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

I've only worked with it a couple times, the first time was on a pale tan color and it was fine. The next time was on a blue/white color and it was awful. Same needles. I ended up attributing it to the chemical dyes used for that color as I couldn't figure out what else it would be. It was 'sticky' and made me grumpy. Got it done, but it turned me off of it for a long time. I recently bought enough to make a couch sized afghan. I squished it lots before I bought it. I'm hoping not to have any issues with it, but there colors are beautiful.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


Maybe the problems were about crocheting with Homespun?
I know I took back a skein --due to not being able to see my sts.
But I can knit perfectly with the stuff.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Not a thing...what gives some folks problems is a breeze to work with for others. I know some people dislike working with 100% cotton as they feel they have to fight it every stitch of the way, no problem for me--I'm a tight knitter who seems to be able to subdue most kinds of fibers.
Consider yourself fortunate to be able to work with the stuff...even folks who dislike the way it feels on the needles admit it works up into beautiful handknits.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I've never had a problem with it. It is a little hard to frog,maybe that is what they mean. and I think you need a sharp needle.


I think you have hit upon it. A sharp needle does make it much easier to knit. I've used it lots and really like it. As for crocheting with it? No way. You can't see where the stitches are


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I had used it before for crocheting and didn't like it but just last week I made a knitted cowl and went slowly and carefully and it wasn't too bad. Although the piece had a cable pattern, it was hard to see the pattern with this yarn but maybe that was because it's a darker color (red).


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I've used it for doll hair and it makes a big gorgeous mass of fun for my grand daughters to play with.


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like Homespun too -- I made a really nice ruffle scarf with it and had no problem. I can imagine that a tight knitter would have a problem with it. Love the texture!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I wasn't a Homespun fan until I started making prayer shawls with it, using larger needles (13 US size). I have to go slowly and watch to be sure I don't split stitches. The colors are awesome.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I made a cape and liked Homespun and will use it again but I had a problem with knots coming undone. I finally took a little fabric glue to the ends but if anyone has a better way, please share!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Good for you on your find. I also love homespun, I have knit about a dozen of the family of hoodies, a sheet they have had out for years, in so many different colors. Someone long ago said they were trying to crochet with it and how bad that was, as the stitches disappeared into the yarn and they couldn't see where to make the next stitch. I tried it just to see and it's awful to crochet, but I sure love to knit with it. On the sheet they have all the pattern sizes, and the picture is mom, dad, boy, girl and baby. The baby sweater is in a lt. green it's called Everglades, and I was never able to find that color, anywhere, not even on LB site. I love that green.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm knitting a shrug with the LB Homespun yarn. It's a gift for my mother for her 91st birthday on the 17th. The yarn does have a tendency to split, and "knit itself together," and cut ends fray and fuzz out almost immediately, but otherwise I like the yarn.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow you really got a bargain.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> I've only worked with it a couple times, the first time was on a pale tan color and it was fine. The next time was on a blue/white color and it was awful. Same needles. I ended up attributing it to the chemical dyes used for that color as I couldn't figure out what else it would be. It was 'sticky' and made me grumpy. Got it done, but it turned me off of it for a long time. I recently bought enough to make a couch sized afghan. I squished it lots before I bought it. I'm hoping not to have any issues with it, but there colors are beautiful.


I also love homespun for certain projects. The colorways are beautiful in blankets and shawls and sooo cushy soft.I have attached a picture of a baby blanket made on the diagonal with the shades of blue and rust. I is the one on the left.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

For a proficient knitter Homespun is great. A beginning knitter will have all kinds of trouble with it! I teach knitting to senior citizens. So many are taken with the lovely colors of homespun and want to start with that. I keep some old partial balls of smooth yarn that I start them with and have them keep the homespun for later.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's what you're doing right. Nickel needles. Right size. Knit loosely. Love color. And you've been knitting for awhile.



Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the feel of Homespun.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I absolutely love homespun too


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

I had no trouble with Homespun. Made a beautiful baby blanket for my nephew's baby in the turquoise/blue blend. I also have two skeins in the green blend with which I'll make an infinity scarf for myself.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I made a scarf knitted lengthwise with it plus the fur and a nylon multi-colored cord and used all 3 for fringe. It's one of my favorites. I used the same technique for 2 others (using different colors) for gifts and they both loved them. The trick I found was not to use lacy pattern stitches - it's all lost because of the yarn texture - stick to color variations with the Homespun, ribbon, cord, etc. and let the texture and color carry the scarf. Simple, relaxing to do and beautiful (sez me).


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I like Homespun for certain things. Prayer shawls for example. I think many yarns need a bit different handling and as soon as you get in a routein of how to handle them, they knit along pretty smoothly. I think that people who knit very tightly may have more trouble with this yarn.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

My problem with the yarn was that as I knit, I would come to parts that had come apart and frayed. The small "thread" that wraps the fibers together seemed to break very easily, even though I wasn't pulling it. It was a brand new skein purchased specifically for this project and was the yarn listed in the pattern. The tension was very gentle and I think it was knit on size 9 needles. It wasn't hard to knit on the needle, just the yarn kept fraying.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

You are probably not a tight knitter. I think most that have problems with it are tight knitters. It doesn't do well with tightness.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

TennGrand said:


> For a proficient knitter Homespun is great. A beginning knitter will have all kinds of trouble with it! I teach knitting to senior citizens. So many are taken with the lovely colors of homespun and want to start with that. I keep some old partial balls of smooth yarn that I start them with and have them keep the homespun for later.


I am NOT a proficient knitter by any means....but I loved working with Homespun.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I knit a bit tight, so Homespun can give me some grief. Metal needles work better, and I go up to a size 11. I am currently using it to make a roll brim hat. What's nice about Homespun is that it totally forgives your mistakes. Ann, I probably wouldn't do moss stitch with Homespun either, because it'll barely show up. But, you can't beat the value, color selection, or cuddlieness!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm reading other comments about knitting with Homespun vs crochet being the reason to like it - just want to say that I crochet with it as well as knit, and have no trouble and like to work with it with either method. Sure, if I have to work into a base chain, I do have to pay a bit of attention and go a bit slower than the rest of the project, but other than that, I have no problems crocheting with Homespun, and no problems knitting with it (Have yet to find a large needle that is "sharp" though - most are fat plastic needles, and they have quite rounded tips, so I don't understand those comments either, to be honest...)

Everyone has their own likes and dislikes, and if there are people who don't like Homespun, well - more for those of us who do like it!!


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

No matter the size of the needle, use the pointiest version you have and it will work out alright. It is a fussy yarn, but, once you start and get a "groove" going, you will be fine.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have never knit with it, but I love it to crochet afghans. I have made 6 of them with the "shell" pattern and everyone loves them. They are very soft and the colors are beautiful.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


I love all the color combinations and the way it feels. So soft. And yes it does all of those bad things that are written here but so do other kinds of yarns. I am currently making a blanket for my daughter out of it. I don't think it would be good for any pattern stitch or cable because of all the bumps you won't be able to see them.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I think what most people find difficult about Homespun is that it tends to need to be "twirled" to get kinks out as you go. It tightens up sometimes and it can be frustrating to twirl it out, but otherwise I love it. It knits up beautifully and the final result is soft and fluffy.


----------



## lordandlady72 (Oct 14, 2012)

I will not use homespun as a crocheter It is very difficulty to see the loops. If you work an open stitch design with a hole to go into it is better.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

I crochet with Homespun all the time and have no issues. Someone mentioned frogging as a potential problem and that I agree with. The fibers tend to latch on to themselves. It works up quickly and soft...

I would love to see how the 'dolphin' looked...any picture?


----------



## yarnbarrel (Dec 5, 2012)

I have done a couple moss stitch scarves long enough to fold up the ends and stitch up the sides for pockets.
CO 29 with size 10 bamboo needles. They are almost wide enough to be worn like a shawl with pockets...so cozy. I like the moss stitch in it, makes it almost look like boucle'. They are nice if you work in an office, etc.
I think the different colors and batches might make a difference in the yarn. I know in Wooleaze it does. 
I would suggest feel and squish it like someone above suggested.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Homespun knits well... but crocheting with it is a whole other story!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love homespun. I've crocheted hats and scarves with it. I love the look.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Larger sized nickle needles (or other fairly slick needles) with more blunt tips - not sharp lace tips - work fine

This yarn is not tightly spun so if you hold it tightly to maintain tension, it can slide down itself and bunch up. Take care how you hold the tension on the yarn.

I use it for lapghans that are donated to the local hospital


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I love Homespun and have used it for all kinds of (knitted) projects-using mostly size 9+ needles. Just finished a shawl for myself and one for my daughter-in-law. It is so soft and feels great when wearing it. Beware of it with black pants, however--it will leave its remnants of "fuzz"- but they can be quickly removed with a "defuzzer (is that a word?).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

With 85762 members the one thing I have learned is to 'find out for yourself' every one is not going to like everything and for as many who LOVE something there will be those that HATE it... there will probably only be one thing that all of us thousands of members will agree on... KP ROCKS LOL I'm glad you like your Homespun I have no problem with it.. I think it makes a great throw or scarf. I'm using it in a sweater vest and its perfect, you will just need to do as mom use to say... take it all with a grain of salt and find out for yourself..


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love Homespun. I have never had a issue, but like Tennessee.Gal for some they need to get use to it, like any yarn that is new to us, we have to get use to it.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for the restating my words twice. I just woke up. LOL


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

Homespun tends to fray rather badly, so if you don't want a really fuzzy fringe, you have to tie a knot in the ends of each fringe piece. 
I have occasionally got hold of a skein that tended to slip the yarn along the threads that hold it together, but other than that, I love it too! 
Am just finishing an afghan made from leftover bits and pieces and it is turning out to be really nice, I think. Am using an off white Red Heart Super Saver as the base and I did 12 rows of garter stitch to start out, then keeping 6 stitches at either side in garter, I worked 6 rows in stokinette stitch. all of the Homespun rows are worked in garter stitch. Will do 12 more rows of garter stitch in off white to finish.


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

I loved working with Homespun, but it did not stand up to hard use by my grandchildren. I made hooded sweaters out of it for my 5 grands. My daughter said that after several washings they all had pilled and looked worn. 

I don't remember having any problem knitting or crocheting with the yarn but would not buy it again because of the durability.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

You are absolutely OK. I do not have a problem with Lion Homespun either. I do prefer metal needles - like the slippery factor they seem to have. 
Some like bamboo needles (not me), wooden (they are O.K.), plastic (iffy) and metal (my fave).

If it works for you - GO FOR IT!!! It is your project.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

You aren't doing anything wrong. I like Homespun too. A friend bought a skein of the heavier yarn, and I whipped up a scarf for her in a couple of hours. NIce and soft. I just wouldn't want to FROG it. LOL



Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful afghan !!!



Miminancy said:


> Homespun tends to fray rather badly, so if you don't want a really fuzzy fringe, you have to tie a knot in the ends of each fringe piece.
> I have occasionally got hold of a skein that tended to slip the yarn along the threads that hold it together, but other than that, I love it too!
> Am just finishing an afghan made from leftover bits and pieces and it is turning out to be really nice, I think. Am using an off white Red Heart Super Saver as the base and I did 12 rows of garter stitch to start out, then keeping 6 stitches at either side in garter, I worked 6 rows in stokinette stitch. all of the Homespun rows are worked in garter stitch. Will do 12 more rows of garter stitch in off white to finish.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


I love Lion Brand Homespun and its delicious colors for knitting. But crocheting with it is another story. Very difficult for me and for other crocheters I've spoken with. It washes and dries beautifully, too. Enjoy your batch.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing. I like Homespun myself. use it for afghans.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Being active on troop support websites I have used Homespun to knit afghans for those deployed to cold weather locations.
I do a ripple pattern, often with a variegated yarn and occasionally I will do red, white and blue.
Incidentally, the sites I'm on have nothing to do with pro or con war, it's just about morale boosts for those who serve.


----------



## Coppertop5 (Jan 24, 2013)

I got LB Homespun and tried to crochet with it....too hard to see the stitches. Then I tried to knit an afghan with it.....I gave up. I even gave the yarn away. Then I got a knit loom and made a scarf with Homespun. It held the stiches so I could see what I was doing. It looked great ans is so soft. My daughter is the recipient of it now. She loves it.


----------



## imsnogirl (Feb 8, 2013)

When I got homespun I was prepared to love it. I made a scarf I fringed and a lap quilt for use with my wheelchair. The stuff wouldn't rip out with either knit or crochet, I tried both. I finally got it done with crochet but the fringe came apart so I redid them and tied a knot at the end. Still unravelled and the afghan pills really badly. I get complements on it but will never use it again. Too many others that work better to waste my time.


----------



## judimaine (Nov 15, 2011)

I have knit lots if prayer shawls with it - it is the least expensive to achieve the "comfort" factor 
I did knit a 100th birthday prayer shawl for a beautiful woman,
It was a nightmare. I used the very light peachy pink & white version
It was extremely unstable - had to wear a surgical mask to keep the fibers out if my airway.
It seems it is hit or miss as to which skeins/ colors work best.


----------



## knitnancy (May 10, 2012)

I think it depends on the pattern. for just a garter and purl stitch it's fine. but the yarn has no stretch so if you knit tightly it's awful. they always have gorgeous color combos however


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Homespun is one of the forum topics that is bound to generate lots of comments. 

Count me in with the group that loves the colorways but hates the yarn because it splits so badly. 

I no longer have problems with it because I don't use it!


----------



## knitnancy (May 10, 2012)

I love the comment....I no longer have problems with it because I don't use it!!! I am with ya sister


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Miminancy said:


> Homespun tends to fray rather badly, so if you don't want a really fuzzy fringe, you have to tie a knot in the ends of each fringe piece.
> I have occasionally got hold of a skein that tended to slip the yarn along the threads that hold it together, but other than that, I love it too!
> Am just finishing an afghan made from leftover bits and pieces and it is turning out to be really nice, I think. Am using an off white Red Heart Super Saver as the base and I did 12 rows of garter stitch to start out, then keeping 6 stitches at either side in garter, I worked 6 rows in stokinette stitch. all of the Homespun rows are worked in garter stitch. Will do 12 more rows of garter stitch in off white to finish.


Beautiful work!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I enjoy LB Homespun because of the Prayer Shawl Ministry...that was what got me knitting again and eventually led me to this site.  It hides mistakes BIG TIME!...which also makes it difficult to see the difference in stitch patterns, but it sure is warm and soft.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I love Homespun! I do crochet with it - made lots of scarfs and hats - I just watch what size hook as some of my smaller ones tend to split it. I love the look of things made with it.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't have a problem with knitting with this yarn but the resulting afghan was just really heavy. I have some left over so will try a smaller project like a cowl or scarf.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

My main grip about homespun is that it frays. It's fine knitting, just don't think you can make fringe. It's a disaster!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

As I said earlier, I love making ripple afghans with Homespun, but I NEVER add fringes! Don't like fringes anyway - mostly they are dust catchers

Ruth


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love Homespun - it is so soft and cuddly. Some people don't like the way it frays on the end. I say, bury the end so it doesn't fray. I've made multi prayer shawls, hats, scarves, cowls - loved them all.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I have used Lionbrand Homespun for both my crochet and knitting projects, with great results! I am quite pleased with this yarn! Although, since I have been on KP, I have discovered MANY beautiful and wonderful yarn!LOL!


----------



## Barbbg (Sep 30, 2011)

The quality seems to vary greatly. One skein had 3 breaks in the yarn where the "thread" was broken. Very frustrating. Beautiful colors though.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Homespun is easier to knit than crochet, especially if you have to do any ripping


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


You are doing nothing wrong....the older homespun yarn was much nicer than the homespun you can purchase now....it must have been the older version.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I like Lion's brand yarn. Sometimes when you frog the yarn seems to untwist and can be a little harder to work with when reknitting. But other than that it is great. You got a good buy.


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

I just finished knitting a shawl for myself with the Homespun Bourbon. It does tend to split a little bit, but otherwise it was lovely. I had no problems. In fact, it is my intention to knit another one for my sister, in a color of her choosing. I can see that it would be useless to use a fancy stitch -- it would get lost. The shawl is straight knit, is so very soft and gorgeous, if I may say so myself!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I love Homespun and generally don't have a problem knitting with it. Glad that's it's easy breezy for you too!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ruth Ray said:


> Being active on troop support websites I have used Homespun to knit afghans for those deployed to cold weather locations.
> I do a ripple pattern, often with a variegated yarn and occasionally I will do red, white and blue.
> Incidentally, the sites I'm on have nothing to do with pro or con war, it's just about morale boosts for those who serve.


Good for you. We should all appreciate what you do. I'm sure the service men and women do.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


I only have trouble when I don't use a metal crochet hook. the other kinds, plastic & such, get stuck in the fibers. Michaels just had a sale for 2.99 for certain colors, so of course I am doing anther afghan


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


You aren't doing a thing wrong, but apparently some others are :~). I'd say it's just another of those individual differences. One of the problems involved with posting pet peeves and negative comments about yarns/needles/techniques is that so many take it as gospel when it's really an individual call. Always try it yourself regardless of what anyone else says...they are speaking for themselves only. Many of us aren't flexible in how we do things. Different yarns take different techniques; if the exact technique is applied to everything, there will be problems. This is MY experience, not everyone's. As nearly as I can tell, the only penalty for being adventurous is a little extra frogging; the payoff is the learning of new skills.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I have had faulty areas in the yarn in the middle of the skein - numerous times.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ann-I also buy and use Homespun and like it. I think it just may be something to do with how a person knits. I knit continental and hold my yarn a little wonky. I also use needles with sharp points. Maybe the way I hold the yarn and knit makes it so I can use the yarn with no problems. Might be the same for you and others who use and like it. We all learn to knit pretty much the same way but once we get the hang of it, we make personal adjustments and really begin to have out own knitting style. I tend to knit a little tight and push each stitch just knitted way down off the tip. Maybe the yarn "likes" that. I bet if you sat with someone who really doesn't like Homespun and you both did some knitting with it, you'd find that you each have a different method of knitting and dealing with the yarn. It wouldn't mean that one of you is a better knitter, just a different knitter than the other. Denise


----------



## cheryl ridgway (Jan 31, 2013)

I love the homespun colors. My one complaint with this yarn is that is so easily unravels. So when I am done weaving in the ends, I separate the yarn and knot it twice. I know!! you're never supposed to make knots but I haven't figured out another way to deal with the unraveling.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Just want to agree with some that I have had trouble crocheting with it. But I am not experienced in crochet as I am in knitting. The colors are pretty.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

TLL said:


> I enjoy LB Homespun because of the Prayer Shawl Ministry...that was what got me knitting again and eventually led me to this site.  It hides mistakes BIG TIME!...which also makes it difficult to see the difference in stitch patterns, but it sure is warm and soft.


This is what I like the most, it hides mistakes so well! :-D


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I've made 2 shawls out of it last year for my daughters and they came out beautiful. I don't remember it being difficult to work with, but I was real lucky and didn't have to frog or tink either of them.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I too love homespun. I have made several afghans and numerous prayer shawls with it. It's so soft and I have no problem crocheting with it. I now can actually feel where the loops are, so it's easy to work with.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I love it, too and have made several multiple-strand lapghans on size 35 and size 50 needles. Gorgeous!


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

It's wonderful stuff and machine washes and dries like a dream. I just finished a scarf in it for my grandson. I thin k a lot depends upon the needles you use.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

pattycake61 said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> ...


I've crocheted many scarves with Homespun and had no problems except when frogging. But since I was making the scarves with a simple dc there was very little frogging 
going on. I think the great thing about Homespun is that you can use the simplest stitches (dc or garter) because the individual stitches don't show. Congrats on your super find.


----------



## kathyfabre (Apr 12, 2012)

have bought tons of homespun because i love the colors. ended up giving it all away. maybe i will buy another skeine and try some of the suggestions here to make it easier to use. i do not like to give up on anything. call me a "glutton for punishment."


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Lucky you! I love Homespun. I do mostly crochet and have never had a problem with it.

I am making some hats for charity right now with leftovers of Homespun. I'll post when finished.


----------



## kathyfabre (Apr 12, 2012)

as the wife of an active duty air force member, i know the soldiers and their families appreciate the things we back home do for them.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I love Homespun for both knitting and crocheting. There's a reason it has been around for so long.....It is a great yarn.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> ...


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I am making my third prayer shawl of the new year; this one is with Homespun. I use it frequently and have my best results with size 10.5 US needles (I like my bamboo cirlculars). I do not like to do straight garter stitch as it stretches so and the shawl can end up so long as to be a safety hazard. Instead, I cast on 54 stitches and do what I have heard referred to as a Trinity stitch, there may be other names. Basically, cast on any number that is divisible by 3 and in the first row, knit 3, purl 3, repeat till done. Row 2 and ever subsequent row, I purl the knit stitches and knit the purls. It's a nice relaxing stitch, very meditative in it's simplicity yet especially with the Homespun yarn, it has a nice cozy nubbly texture. Debi


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I also love Homespun.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I love and hate it. I love the colors and the feel of it but it is a bugger for me to work with. My problem is two things: 1) it sheds all over the chair, myself, etc. It's almost like having a cat on my lap! (and I love cats!) 
2) it bunches up and twists like ratted hair in the 60's. I think it twists up and I have to stop often and let it hang and untwist or it drives me bonkers. I think it is the twist yarn inside, but if someone could tell me how to knit it without twisting it, I'd be grateful. Those are my issues and why I never buy Homespun anymore.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

lol..you are doing nothing wrong. I love homespun as does my daughter and she has a list of things she wants me to knit with it. Wish I could find some as cheap as you did.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have made several afghans and scarves out of Homespun, I am a BIG fan of the yarn.....it washes up beautifully, dries int he dryer...and gets softer & softer....quite a bargain you got! ENJOY.........


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

It does make for some beautiful prayer shawls. Can be a little hard to correct mistakes with.


----------



## suzanne8 (Feb 6, 2012)

Same here. I have only made prayer shawls with it. Love the colors.

Sue


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

I have used Homespun and the only problem I found was when I worked on crochet projects - no problems when knitting, but crochet is difficult.

Wish I could have gotten a bargain like that. Congrats!!!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Nothing! I've never had a problem with this yarn. It is one of my favorites. The beauty of the colors is lovely.

Momma Osa


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


nothing, but you are a better woman than I ;D


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I've never used homespun but what I'd like to know is: If it sheds like some people are saying, is it really safe for a baby blanket?
I'm gonna be a grandma this summer and I'm busy with knitting baby stuff, I won't knit anything with yarn that sheds. I'd be worried that the baby might get the yarn in their mouth and choke on it.
Fiona


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

The Homespun I had frayed really bad when cut and so was very hard to weave in the ends. But other than that, oh and also the splitting, it was fine. I love the softness, feels great to knit with. I think I did have trouble trying to "go back" too. But hey, at that price i would put up with those few things. Every yarn seems to have some negative aspects to it. Grate Buy!!!
Sue


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I love Homespun....such great colors. Made an awesome cowl with it, also a doggie coat....so cuddly. Never had a problem knitting with it...you got one heck of a bargain!!


----------



## Jeanne26 (Feb 8, 2013)

What is a moss stitch?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

My very first knitted afghan was done with Homespun, never had a problem and it became my go to yarn for afghans, cowls, scarves and lap rugs. Love the colors. 
You got a good bargain.
Enjoy


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cheryl ridgway said:


> I love the homespun colors. My one complaint with this yarn is that is so easily unravels. So when I am done weaving in the ends, I separate the yarn and knot it twice. I know!! you're never supposed to make knots but I haven't figured out another way to deal with the unraveling.


To help keep it from unraveling, try zig zagging it a few times when weaving in the ends. This seems to work pretty well for me. If that doesn't work, I would suggest getting out a needle and thread and sewing the woven ends in place so they cannot pull out.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have used Homespun yarn a lot. I made a prayer shawl for my mother-in-law out of it, but would not do another prayer shawl. A traditional prayer shawl requires a fringe and I had to knot the ends of each piece of yarn I used in the fringe. It is great for scarves as the yarn makes the pattern. Just knit every row and it works up fast. I only knit with it because I do not like to crochet with any kind of yarn like this that is fuzzy and the stitches are hard to see in crochet. Knitting is not a problem because the stitches are on the needle. I have lost track of how many scarves I have made out of this yarn. My daughter uses this yarn on her looms for hats that are donated and they look just great. The prayer shawl I made shed a lot. I had not had that problem before, so I don't know if it was that particular color or what. Never had that problem with any of the scarves. My suggestion would be for you to try using it on a small piece and see how it works for you.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeanne26 said:


> What is a moss stitch?


Lots of videos online -- google or youtube. It's one of my favorite for hat bands.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I love Homespun , and have knit lots of Prayer Shawls with it. I finished some of them with a crocheted scalloped edging.
I know the ladies in our group who only crochet did not like using it, so I got the donated yarn. lol.
It has such a nice soft texture. The recipients of the shawls loved them.
You certainly got a good bargain. Lucky person.
Joan


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe I'm weird, but I like it. One Christmas I made several one-skein scarves out of it, just k2-p2 rib on big needles til it was gone. The scarves were lovely; soft, squashy and warm. I enjoyed making them and they worked up so fast. That was before I knew what awful yarn Homespun was supposed to be! Somebody must like it, they sell it like a house afire.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never had a problem with Homespun


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I know I've read many negative comments about Lions Brand "Homespun". I was at an estate sale last week...yarn was $1.00 a skein. Mostly Red Heart and "Homespun" in a cream color. I couldn't remember what I had read so I passed on all the cream but there was i skein and s partial skein (more about the partial later) in a teal/navy combination, a combination of colors I can never resist.
> 
> The "partial" isn't a partial skein at all. I'd like to see the person who wrapped that. It was shaped like a dolphin and almost as big as a baby dolphin. Can't imagine how someone did that...it must be at least 3 skeins.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole batch for just $2.00. I am using nickle plated needles, size 9 in just a moss stitch for a scarf and it's great! What am I doing wrong?


Nothing...my only problem with Homespun is the amount of fuzz is gives off and that the ends have to be tied off or the yarn will fray (i.e. on fringe. It is soft and I love to knit with it...I just have to remember not to wear black while I'm knitting with it!


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I'm knitting a shrug with the LB Homespun yarn. It's a gift for my mother for her 91st birthday on the 17th. The yarn does have a tendency to split, and "knit itself together," and cut ends fray and fuzz out almost immediately, but otherwise I like the yarn.


>^..^< I knit myself a hat and scarf with a dark pewter Homespun called Edwardian. Both turned out snuggly and warm. This past Sunday, I was in church, and the lady sitting next to me quietly picked off a piece of grey fuzz off of my sleeve. I looked at my jacket, which is an eggplant color, and to my horror, found families of grey fuzz all over my jacket! I had put a fringe on each end of the scarf, and it fuzzed up like mad. When I got home, I pulled off ALL of the fringe from the scarf. Using a fiber scrubbie, I went all over my jacket, and ended up with a handful of the grey fuzz. EEEEK!!! I do love the feel of the project when it's completed. I am knitting a prayer shawl with a Homespun yarn called Mixed Berries, and it's turning out quite pretty. Using size 13 needles, the pattern works up quite well. Other than the fuzz factor, I really like Homespun yarn. >^..^< Carol and Fennel


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I have made at least 40 shawls with Homespun and many baby blankets as well as one blanket for my bed with Homespun.
No problems with the yarn.

I, myself have 8 shawls made in Homespun... and I leave one in each vehicle just in case. 

I have washed my shawl in the washing machine and dried it in the dryer..no problems


----------



## KathleenElsner (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a little problem when I first started working with it because I handled it too roughly, and broke the thread a lot. After the first scarf I paid more attention to not yanking on it and I've had very few problems. And I love the way it feels to wear it.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I can only knit it, tried crochet and just couldn't. I really like Homespun and all the wonderful colors.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love Homespun! I have made so many afghans, blankets for queen and twin sized beds. Afghans are so easy if you use 3 strands on big needles; they work up fast. My husband was in an assisted living facility before he died; I made a blanket for his bed out of homespun. It was machine washed and dried many times (not gently!) and I use it now on my bed. I don't normally make fringe on knitted items, so that never affected me. Homespun has it's uses (including scarfs and hats). Most yarns are not loved by everyone!Lol 

Enjoy your knitting!
Donna K


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I love Homespun. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm currently knitting a prayer shawl with it. At first I was splitting a lot of stitches, but once I loosened my tension a bit things went better. It's just garter stitch on 10.5 needles, so things are going pretty quick, and it is nice and warm. I'm not going to do the fringe in the pattern as the stuff unravels badly and I don't like the effect, and I don't want to knot all the ends. I do like the fact that it's washable. We have an afghan made of the same stuff that gets washed all the time, and 8 years on it still looks pretty good.


----------



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

It's the only yarn I use for Prayer Shawls. My group is careful to use only yarns that can be machine washed and dried, for sanitary purposes with ailing friends. Don't put a fringe on it unless you knot EVERY strand of the fringe. It will practically discentrigate in the washer.


----------



## judimaine (Nov 15, 2011)

Miss stitch is k1 p1 then purl the knits & knit the purls
I do not reccomend it ever using homespun-you can knit every stitch with that yarn for ease as it does not show each stitch
Moss stitch is a beautiful texture on smooth yarns


----------



## judimaine (Nov 15, 2011)

MOSS stitch


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I had no trouble using Homespun, either, and I used metal needles, too. I think using wooden needles can be a problem. Glad you like Homepsun and what a great find!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I had no trouble using Homespun, either, and I used metal needles, too. I think using wooden needles can be a problem. Glad you like Homepsun and what a great find!


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

>^..^< What's the procedure for making knots hold when using Homespun? In my previous post, I mentioned the fuzz factor. I tried to be creative, and thought a couple of rows of macrame' knots, staggered, would give the scarf some personality. I tried to do the knots, but had no luck in making them hold. They just slid all over the place. So much for creative thought, I guess. Would a simple overhand knot at the fringe edge have helped the fuzz factor? I do love Homespun, though. (I received a wonderful prayer shawl made of it when I was struggling with my broken leg.)>^..^< Carol and Fennel


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I love homespun and knit with it a lot. Have no trouble with it. Just make sure you have pointy needles - the rounded tips do not do as well. I knit it with mostly size 15 needles.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

finn55 said:


> >^..^< What's the procedure for making knots hold when using Homespun? In my previous post, I mentioned the fuzz factor. I tried to be creative, and thought a couple of rows of macrame' knots, staggered, would give the scarf some personality. I tried to do the knots, but had no luck in making them hold. They just slid all over the place. So much for creative thought, I guess. Would a simple overhand knot at the fringe edge have helped the fuzz factor? I do love Homespun, though. (I received a wonderful prayer shawl made of it when I was struggling with my broken leg.)>^..^< Carol and Fennel


When I make fringe using homespun, I tie a tight knot in the end of each strand, or fringe. As far as I know, they haven't come undone and it prevents fraying.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

beverly.fleming said:


> It's the only yarn I use for Prayer Shawls. My group is careful to use only yarns that can be machine washed and dried, for sanitary purposes with ailing friends. Don't put a fringe on it unless you knot EVERY strand of the fringe. It will practically discentrigate in the washer.


The problem is that a "Traditional" prayer shawl requires a fringe. I would never make a prayer shawl in Homespun again because of having to knot both ends of each piece of yarn.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have never had a problem with it either.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

My experience with Homespun is not with knitting or crocheting it, but with weaving with it. I do have to tie a knot at the end of each fringe to keep it from unravelling,( and some colors seem to be worse than others,) but I just love it---its softness, its richness and depth of color---I weave "blankies" for friends and family going thru stress or important life events. I get so many comments on how beautiful they are, how soft they are, how easy to care for (just toss in the washer & dryer).
I see nice things knitted and crocheted with it, but I think it was designed to be woven with--the results are just spectacular.
Just saying....
(anyone want to take on a new hobby?ha ha)


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Donna said:


> My experience with Homespun is not with knitting or crocheting it, but with weaving with it. I do have to tie a knot at the end of each fringe to keep it from unravelling,( and some colors seem to be worse than others,) but I just love it---its softness, its richness and depth of color---I weave "blankies" for friends and family going thru stress or important life events. I get so many comments on how beautiful they are, how soft they are, how easy to care for (just toss in the washer & dryer).
> I see nice things knitted and crocheted with it, but I think it was designed to be woven with--the results are just spectacular.
> Just saying....
> (anyone want to take on a new hobby?ha ha)


New hobby! Are you kidding. I can hardly keep up with the knit and crochet projects I want to do. I do love the Homespun yarn. It is so very soft and I love the way the colors work up. I only knit with it. Don't like fuzzy yarns for crocheting because it is too hard to find the stitches.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Homespun is great for certain items.
I've made an afghan, scarves, and a jacket. Oh, and a couple of doll blankets for GD as well, now that it comes in some brighter, prettier colors.
No problems at all, but just watch out for the ends. They fray and fuzz out almost immediately, without even moving the yarn! I make sure to knot the ends right away until I'm ready to deal with them.


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

I will never ever use Lion homespun again!!!! I started an afghan for my son suffering with neck cancer. I got 12 inches done and found a mistake. I tried frogging and it was impossible due to the way this confounded yarn is made. What a mess!!!! I am going to start over and since I have infested the money for this awful yarn so will make a simple garter and stockinette stitch pattern but it will be my last ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Peg I M4 said:


> I will never ever use Lion homespun again!!!! I started an afghan for my son suffering with neck cancer. I got 12 inches done and found a mistake. I tried frogging and it was impossible due to the way this confounded yarn is made. What a mess!!!! I am going to start over and since I have infested the money for this awful yarn so will make a simple garter and stockinette stitch pattern but it will be my last ever!!!!!!!!!


I think you will find that any "fuzzy" yarn will be hard to frog. It is just not the Homespun yarn. I am sorry you had such a problem. I know from experience how frustrating that can be. If you are knitting the afghan, try using the lifelines and that should help at least in the amount you have to frog. I love the Homespun yarn, especially for scarves. The simple garter stitch works great, as the yarn makes the pattern. Hope you have more success this time around.


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

They should put a warning label on this yarn, "Garter stitch only" .
By the way I had a life in and couldn't frog back to it.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

All yarn at times can have bad spots. I love Yarn Bee but one of the skeins I recently bought had four knots in the skein and it was a soft silky texture so even the knots tended to unravel. I was totally shocked because I have never had that happen before. It just happens that every once in awhile even the best yarn can let you down. Not that this yarn was the best but I have also paid for a fantastic yarn only to have it pull apart easy. It just somehow got messed up when they spun the yarn. So what I'm trying to say (very poorly) is that buy the yarn you like and just be prepared to find and exception every once and awhile.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Good for you. Even if others have problems you may not. If you have not had problems before then by all means keep purchasing yarn from sale if you can find them.
Karon


----------



## dladieu (Feb 6, 2011)

I too like homespun-have made some prayer shawls & an American Flag Afghan from the Lion Brand web site.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I am a Homespun fan & knit spiral scarves & prayer shawls. They are soooo soft. Enjoy knitting with this yarn & congrats on such a good buy.
DotS


----------



## elizallove (Nov 15, 2012)

Thoses who have received prayer shawls done in homespun have felt really blessed; the fabric that is knit up is so camforting. It has always been on of my favorites.


----------

